# CPVC Break..



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Found this today on a slab leak. The water filled the sleeve the piping was installed in. The water filled the cells of the block wall 3ft high for a span of 6 ft. The house is 7 years old. The original plumber really pushed his limits bending that pipe.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

99% of the houses built in the last 12 years here are plumbed with that junk. I hate cpvc, 
Cpvc=hack 

I bet that HO had a nice water bill because of that leak.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> 99% of the houses built in the last 12 years here are plumbed with that junk. I hate cpvc,
> Cpvc=hack
> 
> I bet that HO had a nice water bill because of that leak.


Shes hasn't gotten it yet. It's going to be a nice christmas present.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Shes hasn't gotten it yet. It's going to be a nice christmas present.


 she'll shiot her pants when she opens that envelope :laughing: that has to be atleast a 3 gpm leak.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> she'll shiot her pants when she opens that envelope :laughing: that has to be atleast a 3 gpm leak.


Yea, she let it go for a while. The block wall had mold growing on it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> 99% of the houses built in the last 12 years here are plumbed with that junk. I hate cpvc,
> Cpvc=hack
> 
> I bet that HO had a nice water bill because of that leak.


It wasn't the CPVCs fault it was installed poorly,


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> It wasn't the CPVCs fault it was installed poorly,


That is true. CPVC shouldnt be bent like pex.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> 99% of the houses built in the last 12 years here are plumbed with that junk. I hate cpvc,
> Cpvc=hack


 
I'm no fan of CPVC but just like pex, it can be installed by a hack or a pro and the result is completely different. It looks like this was done by somebody who didn't know the product and it's limitations or was just really careless and lazy. Either way, not the products fault here.







Paul


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

if installed rite cpvc can turn out to be a nice job straight semirigid copper stub outs cpvc brass adaptors no problems got to give them what they want to pay for


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

The older CPVC gets the more brittle it becomes... It serves it's purpose and allows competitive plumbers to undercut there competition.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Customer was happy with the bill today. I guess she is happy it's over with..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes cpvc can be made to look good, when I have to work with it (repairs to existing cpvc) I make it look good. But the thing about cpvc is that it isn't very durable, gets extremely brittle over time, many household chemicals can weaken it, busts extremely easy if it freezes, and I could go on and on. These reasons are why we don't use it unless we are making a repair to existing cpvc.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum;225979
[COLOR=red said:


> Cpvc=hack[/COLOR]


 




I don't know if CPVC was invented with the do-it-yourselfer in mind, but it is really geared towards the handy-man. 

With copper, special tools are needed. With pex, same thing, the installer needs some crimper tools. But with CPVC, all the hack needs is a HACK-saw.....:laughing:.....and (1) glue pot and poof! he thinks he's a plumber.....


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

out here if a HO has a water leak they can show the (department of water and power) a bill from a plumber and have all the excess charges removed due to a concealed leak. Perhaps your HO will think you are a superhero if you bring that to her attention and she gets a break on the bill.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Was that roll cpvc or regular stick cpvc?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn,t know u could get cpvs in roll 
Wow!!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Man, yall complaining about CPVC being so crappy and only used by hacks should come to SW Georgia. CPVC is installed here about 95% of the time and has been for at least 20 years. I'll admit it will shatter when frozen and gets a little brittle, especially on the hot side but other than that it works pretty darn good! I always tell my re-pipe customers how crappy Pex is!:thumbup:Mainly because we have no readibly accessable supply to the good stuff! (UpHonor etc.) The reasons I dislike Pex are the coil's in the pipe are a pain and the fittings we have around here greatly reduce the flow!
I am not saying I wouldn't mind using a good quality pex for repipes as my main competitor usually under bids me on those jobs, he bids his jobs in pex and his work is crappy looking!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate rolled pex.
20' sticks here


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Uponor unrolls nicely.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> I didn,t know u could get cpvs in roll
> Wow!!


Yep. how the pipe is rolled then unrolled weakens the pipe. To much stress on the pipe when it's rolled up Then unrolled IMO. 

Btw the way Home deapthroat sells cpvc in roles, kinda funny IMO.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yep. how the pipe is rolled then unrolled weakens the pipe. To much stress on the pipe when it's rolled up Then unrolled IMO.
> 
> Btw the way Home deapthroat sells cpvc in roles, kinda funny IMO.


They also sell copper, paper towels, M12 Milwaukee, screws, nails and fiberglass insulation. Is that kinda funny too?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Was that roll cpvc or regular stick cpvc?


I'm going to assume it was a roll because it was under a slab, I could be wrong. Either way it was bent way to much.


----------

